# Whizzer value



## rbgolf01 (Jan 7, 2019)

Found a Columbia , looks like a base model. Has a J motor . Was wondering about a value  to make a offer ?


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 7, 2019)

Ball Park = if it  is safe  to ride $2,000.00.  If it is not Schwinn, less.  Color is an issue as well as no pinstripes.  There is another factor, if you do not have a place to ride, it has less value to you.  If it needs to be shipped to an owner, $100.00 less.  No front brake, problem, dirty tank= nightmare.  Tires, no cracks? Willing to wait?  This is a far-piece away from becoming a show bike.  I can ride the wife or kid around the block on mine so that adds much coin just like in my teens.  I have over forty Whizzers that are original or show quality so it would would be worth less to me but if it were my first ride. . . . They are an antique that is not a sculpture but with no title or plates then are you willing to be its dad and learn to ride?  A thousand would be fair and $800.00 would be a steal/insult but it depends on how much as been put into it.  Is the owner dead?, , , less. No chain guard.  If the engine is tired, can you make it better? Chrome front fender?  Decent seat and it is all there.


----------



## bike (Jan 8, 2019)

Need more pix cause it looks like a repainted headache in my opinion- if you look around you will be able to buy a restored schwinn "wz" for 2-3000- much less than the cost of resto- gotta learn what you are looking at or you are probably paying tuition...you did not strike gold. Sorry if I sound grumpy but ...I have not had 40 whizzers but I have had a more than a few.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2019)

Assuming it is complete (can't see other side) and it lacks the original twist grip and compression release controls ($130-$200) I'd say $1050 running tops and $850 not running.


----------



## rbgolf01 (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## rbgolf01 (Jan 8, 2019)

Well the rug got pulled , we talked last night and he was wanting $700... so set it up today, to go get it on the weekend. Then his wife came home and decided she didn’t want to let it go and wanted to learn to ride on it , she was looking forward to a scooter. Darn darn .....


----------



## jkent (Jan 8, 2019)

Would have been a good deal at $700.
Just wait a few weeks. After she learns how to crash on it, it'll be back up for sale for considerably less $$.
It will cost her more than $700 to fix her broken teeth and bones.
JKent


----------

